# Can persian/indian style fluffy rice be made using a rice maker?



## gazawee (Jan 8, 2017)

My understanding is that they operate by boiling out the water producing a wet sticky far eastern style rice.

I'm keen to make a dryer fluffy long grain rice which I understand depends more on the steam circulating within a sealed pot?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

gazawee said:


> My understanding is that they operate by boiling out the water producing a wet sticky far eastern style rice.
> 
> I'm keen to make a dryer fluffy long grain rice which I understand depends more on the steam circulating within a sealed pot?


Your round about the mulberry bush of a question is a bit confusing.

Sticky rice is shorter and has a higher starch content...the starch is what makes it sticky.

Completely different from a long grain type...which makes the answer yes.

It is possible to make a dryer and fluffier LONG GRAIN rice in a rice pot.

Provided that you have one that is well designed and follow the instructions.

Not sayin ya gotta buy the most expensive cooker out there...just do your fact checking and target the one that is suited to your needs.

Then it is just a matter of using the right shape grain for the job.

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Experiment with the water volume you use as well. Basmati takes a little less water in the rice cooker to cook up as fluffy as possible. 

None of that beloved crust on the bottom though.


----------



## gazawee (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi there,

I see what you mean about my question.

I know that far Eastern cultures use the short starchy grain which is what makes the rice wet and sticky, but I was also told that the cooking method differs from that of Persians/Indians who use long grain rice and depend more on the steam action in a tightly closed pot. Thai/Chinese etc just seem to boil the water out which is how my rice maker seems to behave.

Please tell me if you think I've got it totally wrong  but if not, I'd love to know any tips to try and still use the maker for fluffy none clumpy cooked long grain rice.


----------



## gazawee (Jan 8, 2017)

Hiya,

I'll have a go and see what happens. Thank you


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My mentor was Persian and did this thing with a colander and steam and a clean white kitchen towel.

Once he skipped the colander and just placed the rice on top of a cloth stretched over a pot of steaming water.

Magical.

mimi

The memory of those parties with the lovey roasted lambs (and all those sides!...tables and tables arraigned with beautiful bowls full of exotic treats...very chic to a girl from small town Texas lol...).

But the rice (with rose water?).

Have never had any like it since.

m.


----------

